# Temple Fine Coffee and Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Temple Coffee is located in Downtown Sacramento. Highly accolated far and wide, Temple has been serving Sacramento the finest s.o. spro, high grade tea, and hot baristas since 2005. Come in, hang out, have a french press, and kick it with the coolest baristas in NorCal!

More...


----------

